# bumble bee sting



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

My cat Jazz got bitten in her paw by bumble bee. She seems ok, but her paw is very swollen and i don't know how dangerous bees stings are for cats. Do i need to call a vet as emergency? i am a bit worried as myself i am alergic to bee stings and i have read that cats can be alergic to bee stings too. Can anyone advise please?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,

If you are concerned then yes it worth taking her to the vets. Its only dangerous when they get stung in the mouth as any swellings can restrict the airways. I would say a sting on the foot would be very painful though and your vet would probably give the cat an anti inflammatory injection to reduce the swelling.

I do hope the cat is ok.

Best wishes

Jo


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*If it's very swollen i'd be tempted to take her to the vets. Hope she will be ok. Did you get the sting out ? Soaking in vinegar is good for stings*


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for replies, i do really apreciate. Our vet is closed on Sundays and an answer message says call only for emergency. Jazz seems ok, even walking normally, but she would not let me to touch her paw at all and i can not see if the sting is still in. She got bitten to the top of her pow, so it is not easy to see, its covered with her. I think she removed a sting herself, i saw her cleaning her paw. She is happily laying on settee in conservatory at the moment, does not look that she is suffering. I think i will wait untill tommorow and then call a vet in the morning, see what she says. Thank again for your quick responses.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hope she will be ok. Just keep an eye out for her breathing, thats usually an indication if she is allergic. Let me know how she goes*


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wish I could help, don't know enough about cats, Duke my dog his whole body swelled up he was unrecogniseable his skin was bright red and he couldn't breathe properly. He has a servere allergy to stings, we have been told by the vet next time could be fatel. I can't spell the word used (anaphalactic). His re-action happened within minutes.

He was stung in his paw.

It sounds as though she is doing okay. Just keep monitoring her as Selk67U2 suggests.

Sue


----------



## Bubbles (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for kind thoughts and advices. Jazz is doing fine, like nothing happened, though she made me worried yesterday. her paw is much less swollen today and she is eating, playing etc. I caught her chasing another bumble bee later on yesterday ) little sausage 
I think she liked being extra fussed by me and my partner yesterday, she had a cheese as a treet(her favourite) and was allowed to sleep with me during the night. i needed to spoil my little patient


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, great news. Glad shes fine. Thanks for letting us know*


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Pleased she's on the mend and getting lots of special treats


----------

